# Eröffnung des Forums



## Barnee (25 Januar 2006)

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle.
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Wir ihr seht, habe ich mit Markus gesprochen, der liebenswerter Weise nun für unser Vorhaben diesen privaten Bereich in dem SPS-Forum eingerichtet hat.

Speedy ist als letzter zu uns gestoßen, seinen Namen hab ich noch nicht.

Ich würde es nett finden, wenn sich jeder einmal kurz vorstellen würde. Ich hatte das selbst schon einmal getan, aber wiederhole das noch einmal für Speedy.

Ich heiße Horst Meyer, wohne (z.Zt.) und arbeite bei einem Technologiekonzern, dessen Aktienmehrheit vor nicht allzu langer Zeit von xxx übernommen wurde. Ich bin 58 Jahre alt und reise gerne in die Karibik, wo ich schon vor längerer Zeit ein zweites Domizil aufgeschlagen habe. In meinem ersten Leben war ich 25 Jahre erfolgreich selbstständig.

Ich stelle mir vor, dass wir gelegentlich über Internet-Skype miteinander sprechen können, das spart Telefonkosten und es sind Konferenzschaltungen möglich.

Skype ist hier zu finden:

http://www.skype.com/intl/de/

Die notwendige Software kann dort kostenlos herunter geladen werden. Ein simples Headset reicht aus und kann meist günstig erworben werden.

Ich werde in der Zwischenzeit ein Diskussionspapier vorbereiten, dass ich, sobald es fertig ist, in dieses Forum hineinstellen werde.


Gruß Barnee


----------



## seeba (25 Januar 2006)

So dann bin ich mal dran:

Bisher bin ich noch recht langweilig. Bin derzeit noch Schüler und besuche die Oberstufe mit Schwerpunkten Maschinenbau und Elektrotechnik. Werde mein Abi im Sommer 2007 erreichen und bin dann mit 18 und 2 Monaten der jüngste im Abi-Jahrgang. (Kleine Rechenaufgabe am Rande) Im Unternehmen meines Vaters sammel ich meine Erfahrungen. PC Kenntnisse kamen irgendwie alle von selbst. Ich hoffe ich bin hier, trotz meines Schülerstatuses, willkommen!

Skype werd ich gleich mal installieren.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Barnee (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo Sebastian

und natürlich auch an die anderen ein Hallo :lol: 

Danke für die Meldung.

Wenn ihr eure Skype-Namen habt, dann bitte hier bekanntgeben.

Gruß Barnee


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 Januar 2006)

*Über mich...*

Ich bin der Jochen, bin seit 2 Jahren als SPS Programmierer in eienm automatisierungstechnik Unternehmen tätig. Mache zur Zeit mein Fernstudium als Ingenieur in der Elektronik und Informationstechnik. Programmiere in meiner Freizeit mit VB, C++ (unter Linux). Bin 24 Jahre jung...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Rainer Hönle, bin mittlerweile auch schon 45 Jahre alt und arbeite bei DELTALOGIC GmbH und bin seit meinem Studium (Fertigungstechnik) selbständig. Zu meinen beruflichen Aufgaben (und zu meinen Hobbys  :wink: ) gehört die PC-SPS-Kommunikation, speziell die zur S7.


----------



## Speedy (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin der Speedy oder Zbynek Horacek. Bin auch schon 48 Jahre alt.
Komme aus Siegen und arbeite dort bei einer Maschinen Firma.
Meine Programmier Erfahrungen sammelte ich über Turbo Pascal 3.0, später 8085 Assembler, PLM85, C und C++. In den letzten Jahren programmiere ich hauptsächlich für Windows.
Habe aber auch ein paar Erfahrungen mit WinCC gemacht ( wie z.B. einen Schweißroboter inklusive Teach-In )

Gruß Zbynek


----------

